# Here Today.....gone To Jalama



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Batteries seem to be working fine so we're off!

Later all









picture from last years trip. Sisters 26RS pictured, and this view was while standing on my 28BHS steps.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh sure Jim, 
Rub it in a little...

Check this out...same spot, different angle


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Saaaweeeet! Great shot . Gotta love these California winters









You obviously have excellent taste in locations


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh sure guys, rub it in.... rub it in....

Jim, have a fantastic time. That place looks BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have an awesome weekend.

BTW...if that is your sister's Outback...what is her Outbacker.com login?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have an awesome weekend.
> 
> BTW...if that is your sister's Outback...what is her Outbacker.com login?


Believe me I have tried







Neither her or my BIL are interested in joining though. They just call me with any questions and ask me to check with "all your Outbacker friends"







Guess you could say I'm the Outback Concierge


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Have an awesome weekend.
> 
> BTW...if that is your sister's Outback...what is her Outbacker.com login?


Believe me I have tried







Neither her or my BIL are interested in joining though. They just call me with any questions and ask me to check with "all your Outbacker friends"







Guess you could say I'm the Outback Concierge








[/quote]

You should schedule a weekend camping trip with them, but unbeknownst to them, it is an actual Outbacker Rally. Hehehe....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

JIm,

Have a great time.

The beach......ahhhhhhh, wish I was going with you.

Mark


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Have a GREAT time!! There's something about the beach I like.









Jim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Be safe CA JIM.

Btw, how does one acquire a reservation there or is it 1st come 1st served?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

That looks beautiful! Have a great time!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Be safe CA JIM.
> 
> Btw, how does one acquire a reservation there or is it 1st come 1st served?


Hey Gonzo:

Yeah, It's a waiting list kinda thing when you get there. They don't take reservations for the general campgroud area. So you have to roll the dice when going there and have a back-up plan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where are the pictures from the trip?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Had a great time and was blessed by nice weather aside from some strong winds. I also met fellow Outbackers.com member EDRN (chris) and his family there. Very nice people









My Rig









Sister's Rig









Group Camp









Your's truly with iPod watching the kiddies play


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great photos!

How was my Jalama Burger?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

skippershe said:


> Great photos!
> 
> How was my Jalama Burger?


"They" were outstanding


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks for the pic's!

The one of you on the beach makes me REALLY want to camp.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hang in there Jim, your time is comming soon


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Awesome pictures! I have GOT to go there. Now how many miles is it from Texas to California? Hmmm.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chasgirl said:


> Oh my goodness! Awesome pictures! I have GOT to go there. Now how many miles is it from Texas to California? Hmmm.


Not too many to keep you from going.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Great photos!
> 
> How was my Jalama Burger?


There's nothing like them. I had one for you also.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ED_RN said:


> Great photos!
> 
> How was my Jalama Burger?


There's nothing like them. I had one for you also.
[/quote]
Thanks! i think


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Great pics! Its cool you can drive you camper up to the beach.


----------

